# new to me pro8



## winginit (Sep 20, 2020)

sitting 5 years
no spark.
dead battery, replace battery
not getting gas, rebuild carb

previous owner states worked fine when parked 5 years ago. yeah ok!
the starter spins but will not engage when jump starting through the old battery. maybe a frsh battery will fix this?

As far as no spark i have not seen for my self yet but, can i convert the m8 to electronic ignition ?
maybe surface rust on the magneto?
clean all connections for a start ?
Model no. 985003
serial no. 000281
regards Will


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello winginit, welcome to the forum.

For parts diagrams, try Jacks Small Engines or partstree.com Both have complete set of parts diagrams for a model 985003.

For the spark problem, pull the flywheel off the engine and clean up the magnet face and coil armature faces. Set the gap using a business card for spacer.


----------

